# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Do Ukrainian speakers have accents when they speak in Russian?

## DiskoMafiya03

Do Ukrainian speakers have accents when they speak in Russian? Russian's not my first language so I can't really tell.

----------


## Lampada

> Do Ukrainian speakers have accents when they speak in Russian? ...

 No, they do not.   ::

----------


## TATY

> Do Ukrainian speakers have accents when they speak in Russian? Russian's not my first language so I can't really tell.

 It depends. If they do, then they will pronounce unstressed O, as O (instead of A like in standard Russian).
Also they often pronounce Г as H (like in Ukrainian).

----------


## Zaya

Yes, most of them have an accent, but not heavy. It's completely understandable what Ukrainian says in Russian if he or she quite educated. Ukrainian speakers often say Ukrainian "г" instead of Russian "г" (there is the same sound “ґ” in Ukrainian language but in small quantity of words) They are also have another intonation, they speaks with their native intonation, it more smooth than Russian to my mind. There are other details but they are not so noticable and important) And if you lives in Russia some time you will start to get rid of it but when you return home everybody notices that you speak with Russian accent even when you speak in Ukrainian ))) c'est la vie )

----------


## Zaya

_they speak_, of course (про некоторые конструкции я молчу) 
Что ж, по-видимому, здесь больше никто писать не собирается.

----------


## detail

They do have an accent. The pronunce differently not only "О", "Г", but also Russian "В" like English "W".

----------


## Zaya

Вот насчёт [в] я бы не сказала. Хотя, может, в каком-то регионе так и говорят.

----------


## TATY

> Вот насчёт [в] я бы не сказала. Хотя, может, в каком-то регионе так и говорят.

 На западе страны так и говорят. Ну, по-моему много народу в России говорят [w]. На западе Украины, букву В в конце слова произносят [w]. Например слово "любов" произносят "lyubo*w*", а не "lyubov". Много Украинцев так и произносят букву В, если после ее стоит согласный. Жовтень (октабрь) - Zhowten'. В беларусском языке есть буква ў - английский W. 
й - краткое и
ў - краткое у 
Украинское слово мовний произносят "mownyy" или "movnyy". Обычно "movnyy" на востоке страны. Это слово по-беларусски явлается "моўный."

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Do Ukrainian speakers have accents when they speak in Russian?

 . 
Sometimes. They speak softer.

----------


## Wowik

> В беларусском языке есть буква ў - английский W. 
> ..... 
> Это слово по-беларусски явлается "моўный."

 Является только чёрт во сне. 
Либо *белорусский язык* и *по-белорусски* от слова *Белоруссия*.
Либо тогда попробуйте писать *беларуский язык* и *по-беларуски* от слова *Беларусь*, но мне это кажется ужасным. 
По моему, если название государства стали иногда употреблять по самоназванию, то это ещё не значит, что все остальные русские слова надо тоже коверкать.

----------


## Maria_Sun

Of course, they do have an accent. Even kids. For kids russian and ukrainian languages are both mother tongues. And in my opinion, they have strong accent. But we do understand them always.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Not all Ukrainians have accents. Some of them can be easily confused with Russians. 
The most prominent part of a typical Ukrainian accent is more breathy "г". This is not a 100% accurate way to discern a Ukrainian, because some people from the South regions of Russia pronounce "г" the same way. But in 99% of cases it's a dead giveaway, along with some Ukrainian or semi-Ukrainian words that bleed into Ukrainians speech (like "шо" instead of "что"). Other mentioned traits are relatively rare. 
All in all, I would not say that Ukrainians have strong accents (comparing to other foreigners), because most sounds in Ukrainian are identical to those in Russian, and 1-2 sounds that are pronounced slightly differently do not make for a "strong" accent, in my opinion.

----------


## it-ogo

In a five years the topic was revived.  ::  
I'd say that possible accent differs sufficiently depending on the region of Ukraine. For example, in the West of Ukraine there is a very peculiar manner to pronounce affirmative sentences with raising intonation at the last word. I found that last years this manner became something like a fashion in K(ie/yi)v.

----------


## Hans66

I think there are words that are written the same but pronounced differently. I know a little Russian and I am learning Ukrainian. The words I think of are книга, вино, пиво, великий, часто, масло, and the like. While learning Ukrainian, I sometimes make pronunciation errors and pronounce the words as if they were Russian but are actually Ukrainian. 
I think that Ukrainian forget to soften the preceding consonant before е, so they may pronounce a word like переводить like пэрэводыть for Russians, but may have to pronounce it as if there were written пєрєвадіть for the Ukrainians themselves.

----------


## pierangelo74

Please, can someone help me with this:  Russian TV programs in Ukrainian TV 
thanks.

----------

